# Currently what are the most sought after/hard to find/rarest MAC items in your opinion?



## princessjest (Aug 6, 2013)

*Currently what are the most sought after/hard to find/rarest MAC items in your opinion?*

Hi All!

  	So I'm new here and I am back to MAC after maybe a 3 hiatus. Aside from being a total MAC junkie I just love the buzz the brand manages to create amongst it's fans, there is honestly no other brand like it for creating those must have but can't get hold of products  I used to stockpile dupes like there was no tomorrow for fear of never getting hold of that LE shade - Yes that's you So Ceylon MSF, Feline Khol before it was made perm and Spaced Out Blush!

  	So as I am getting back into the swing of things what are those current everyone wants but can no longer get hold of items? Mainly when I was in MAC central mode it was most of the MSF and Pigments, It's fun to re-aquainted with what's hot. I keep seeing a lot of people lust over Moxie LS ... what else should I be in the know about?


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

I don´t really have any rare things. If I must choose the "rarest" item in my stash, it would be the eye shadow "Jealousy Wakes". I know it´s not rare in some countries, but  I was pretty hard to get here in Sweden. I had to buy it from a girl here at Specktra.  I don´t think a lot of people have it here in Sweden, so I guess it´s "semi-rare".


----------



## afulton (Oct 7, 2013)

MAC Metal Rock MSF


----------



## driz69 (Oct 17, 2013)

Brushes from the Diana Ross collection. As well as old school original pigments.


----------



## driz69 (Oct 17, 2013)

This too


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 17, 2013)

I think warm soul mineralized blush was a hot one.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 17, 2013)

I haven't really seen Ripe Peach blush around, but I haven't checked eBay.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 31, 2013)

Blue Boy Paint (half full still in great useable condition)


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

I know goldbit is highly hunted


----------



## Debbs (Dec 15, 2013)

Mac Devil Blush from the Manish Arora Collection and Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder from the Diana Ross Collection! These two items (plus a few others) would make my holidays really bright!


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 15, 2013)

Petals and Peacock lipstick from the Liberty of London collection


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 19, 2013)

Too Fab Lipstick


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 19, 2013)

My Sexie lipglass from the Eddie Izzard collection is pretty hard to find. I can't believe it's still good after all these years.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

After years of hunting I finally got the Hollywood Nights lipstick from the Heatherette LE. It was sooo hard to get but I love it


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lure collection items


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Moonbathe, DressCamp, and Manish Arora for sure


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Took me months..if not over a yr to find Pink pepper pressed pigment. And its lovely. lol. Manish Arora is especially difficult, but the price is over my budget for sure. lol.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 15, 2015)

I would love some things from Mannish Aurora.  I was on a make up break when that came out.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 15, 2015)

It's Marine Life for me.  I've seen a few on eBay but not for a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## KayB (Jan 17, 2015)

Lipsticks from the Strength Collection.


----------



## Mi55V33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been trying to find velvet moss for ages!!  Femme Noir was up there but I've managed to recreate it with a mixture of shadows


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 14, 2015)

I've seen some absolutely incredible asking prices on the Manish Arora pieces lately.


----------



## Snouks (Feb 16, 2015)

Belle Azure and Sunshrine compact


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

I want the Barbie collection so bad I missed it


----------



## gina12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

At this time Whirl lip lier is the rarest thing in my collection, its ALWAYS out of stock & its permanent!!


----------



## javadoo (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm dying to find MAC True Romantic Blush or MAC Petal Point Blush....I've looked EVERYWHERE.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Compacts from Lure, moonbathe. Manish. Neo sci fi.  Snowglobe. Patternmaker.


----------



## alle685 (Jun 15, 2015)

Whisper of Guilt


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 15, 2015)

Mi55V33 said:


> I've been trying to find velvet moss for ages!!  Femme Noir was up there but I've managed to recreate it with a mixture of shadows


I have Velvet Moss but it's used. I think I bought it and Swimming at the same time after one of my favorite MAC SA's wore it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 15, 2015)

There is a lipstick on EBay right now for 1200.00.  It's from Dress Camp. I'm curious to see if anyone is going to pay that much for it.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 20, 2015)

Moonbathe Lure Diana Ross  Raquel Welch Playboy  All these collections are highly sought after.


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 25, 2015)

Too Fab from Dresscamp.


----------



## gina12345 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a few blushes from the Diana Ross Collection, I have So Ceylon, Metal Rock and Center of the Universe MSFN.
  Oldies but goodies. I also have MAC Format in a large container with a twist off cap, its labeled as an e/s & has a green duochrome effect. Its almost all gone


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 30, 2015)

I have blue boy paint and also so Ceylon both I rarely ever use and I didn't even no they were sought after , I would sell them if I thought they would sell


----------



## tamara4uelite (Sep 12, 2015)

Ive been trying to get my hands on metal rock and spanish fly lipstick for well over a year.  I don't even care how much it costs at this point


----------



## Rikers Girl (Nov 14, 2015)

tamara4uelite said:


> Ive been trying to get my hands on metal rock and spanish fly lipstick for well over a year.  I don't even care how much it costs at this point


  I recreated my sisters spanish fly through 3 color customs and she said it was dead on.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 14, 2015)

Tantress compact... ugh its been on my lust list foreverrr!


----------



## kittenish (Dec 1, 2015)

#180 brush


----------



## ginestra213 (Dec 7, 2015)

226 brush!


----------



## Shellcat (Dec 11, 2015)

MAC Tete-A-Tint eyeshadow


----------

